
Can someone “fly under the radar”? - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/2952/can-someone-actually-fly-under-the-radar
======
smileypete
If anyone could, this pilot could:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iOoiEbtf2w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iOoiEbtf2w)

